# Bussit > Tampereen paikallisliikenne >  Havainnot paikallis- ja lähiliikenteestä - tammi-kesäkuu 2006

## ultrix

Tänään 17.1.2006

LL #69/50, linjakilpi oli pimeänä ja tilalla oli pahvinen 'linjakilpi', jossa luki "50 POHTOLA".

----------


## killerpop

17.1.2006 (meinasin jo aloittaa uuden viestiketjun, mut tarvinnee katsoa ens kuussa)

TKL #402/18, #358/30, #204/13
Paunu #62/45

----------


## killerpop

Ti 24.1.

TKL #205/12 (Jätti-Wiima)
TKL #206/1 (Jätti-Wiima)
TKL #400/Y7
TKL #405/1 (kaksi Uukkaria ykkösellä  :Very Happy: )
TKL #357/18 (N202)
TKL #358/26 (N202)
TKL #625/11 (L113/402)
TKL #631/7 (L113/402)

----------


## killerpop

Ke 25.1.

TKL #207/1 (Jätti-Wiima)
TKL #208/16 (Jätti-Wiima)
TKL #358/23 (N202)
TKL #620/25 (N113/402)
TKL #625/11 (L113/402)
TKL #631/15 (L113/402)

----------


## killerpop

Ti 31.1.

TKL #204/30 (Jätti-Wiima)
TKL #218/1 (L113-teli/Carrus)
TKL #627/21 (L113/402)

----------


## killerpop

Ma 6.2.2006

TKL #200/16 (Jätti-Wiima)
TKL #201/1  (Jätti-Wiima)
TKL #203/30 (Jätti-Wiima)
TKL #204/23 (Jätti-Wiima)
TKL #208/16 (Jätti-Wiima)
TKL #402/20 (City U)
TKL #615/15 (Volvo/CityL)
TKL #616/39 (Volvo/CityL)
TKL #625/11 (L113/402)

----------


## killerpop

Ke 8.2.2006

TKL #201/22 (Jätti-Wiima)
TKL #355/12 (Ajokki-nivel)
TKL #357/28 (Wiima-nivel)
TKL #626/15 (L113/402)

----------


## ultrix

Ma 13.2.

Linjalla 50 näkyy nykyään varsin mielenkiintoista kalustoa: 
LL #35 (Wiima K202) ei vielä hätkähdytä, mutta
LL #65 (Van Hool Alizee T9) oli jo aika bongaus!

Jätti-Wiimat #204 ja #208 näkyivät ainakin viime viikolla säännöllisesti linjalla 16.

----------


## killerpop

Ma 13.3

TKL #207 & #208 /1 (Jätti-Wiima)
TKL #210/22 (Volvo-teli/402)
TKL #355/28 (Ajokki-nivel)

----------


## Eppu

La 18.3.

#649/3
#247/23

----------


## killerpop

Ma 20.3

TKL #201/12 (Jätti-Wiima)
TKL  #208 /30 (Jätti-Wiima)
TKL #210/22 (Volvo-teli/402)
TKL #215/26 (ScL113-teli/402)

Ja Lauttakylän Auton linjan 54 iltavuoroissa jokin uusi Iveco/Irisbus, menee osastoon pienkalusto

----------


## Ozzy

> Ma 20.3
> 
> TKL #215/26 (ScL113-teli/402)


Toi #215 oli hälytetty jo aamusta torille, yhtä Omniniveltä odottamaan, kun sen lämppäri ei toiminut, tulin kyytiin Pispalasta, ja kyyti torille asti oli kuin pakasterasiassa.

----------


## Razer

Ti 21.3

TKL #110/21 (Midi 402)

Taidan yrittää sen tässä vielä kuvata tänään.
Ajoi ainakin aamuruuhkassa Korkinmäestä 7:32
ollen ääriään myöten täynnä matkustajia.

----------


## killerpop

Ti 21.3.

TKL #203/22 (Jätti-Wiima)
TKL*#205/12 (Jätti-Wiima)
TKL #206/17 (Jätti-Wiima)
TKL #207 & #208 /30 (Jätti-Wiimat)
TKL #215/30 (Scania-teli/402)
TKL #355/26 (Ajokki-nivel)
TKL #357/20 (Wiima-nivel)
TKL #631/27 (L113/402)

Ja Razur:n bongaama #110 oli vielä illallakin 21:llä, ei ehkä tarkoituksenmukainen auto Hatanpään sairaalaa ajatellen. Linjalla kun on nähty tuulilasikuormaa jo Koskipuistossa, kun autona on ollut 13 metrinen

----------


## ultrix

Ma 20.3.

Hämeenkadulla ajoi Volvon testiajossa Koskilinjojen bussi #41 noin kahden aikaan iltapäivällä. Joku muu saa kertoa, mistä bussista tässä on tarkemmin ottaen kysymys. :P

----------


## killerpop

> Ma 20.3.
> 
> Hämeenkadulla ajoi Volvon testiajossa Koskilinjojen bussi #41 noin kahden aikaan iltapäivällä. Joku muu saa kertoa, mistä bussista tässä on tarkemmin ottaen kysymys. :P


Tietoa ei ole, mutta todennäköisesti takuukorjauksessa Volvolla (jos takuu edes on voimassa). Autohan on Volvo B7RLE / 8700

----------


## JT

PE 24.3.

#208/16 HUOM! Jättiwiima oli linjalla vielä illalla

LA 25.3.

#265/17
#424/17 tästä en tosin tiedä, että onko nykyään linjan vakkari.

----------


## Ozzy

SU #265/26

----------


## killerpop

Ma 27.3.

TKL #264/20 ja #265/23 (terrario-Scalat). Mielenkiinnolla odotellen, mille linjoille autot vakiintuvat
TKL #200/13, #203/23, #204/30, #206/16, #209/13, #355/26, #357/30, #358/16, #359/28, #628/10, #629/25, #630/15

----------


## ultrix

Ti 28.3.

TKL #263/22

Ke 29.3.

TKL #262/16

----------


## Eppu

La 1.4.
#*266*/23 (ASG-508)
#235/13
#237/1
#419/18

----------


## Laituri

Tervehdys
Muutamia merkintöjä

Pe 7.4.
#356/16
#359/28
#426/22
#265/13
#266/16

Ke 5.4.
#215/17

Ti 3.4.
#402/17

Ma 3.4.
Paunu 1-17/70 iltavuorossa

Pe 31.3.
#210/13
#358/Y17

Ke 29.3.
Paunu 1-2/62

Ti 28.3.
LL Deca#27/50 lisävuoro
Iltavuoroissa #200/13, #358/16

----------


## ultrix

Kiirastorstai 13.4.

LL #19, #22 ja #58 (mikäli havainnoin tuon viimeisen oikein) olivat ahkerassa käytössä linjalla 50 autojen #13 ja #15 sijasta (onneksi).

TKL #267/16.

----------


## Laituri

Ke 19.4.

#356/16 (myös ti 18.4.)
#359/28
#626 ja #637 /25

Viime viikolta maininta
#210/16

----------


## Ozzy

#270 näkyi myös ajelevan tyhjänä ilman linjaa, oliskos ollut BGN-210 (ihan arvaus, tuli vastaan nopeasti, ennen kuin tajusin, että ennennäkemätön pelihän tuo oli)

----------


## Eppu

La 22.4.
#236/22
#412 ja #416/7
#262/23
#266/16
#267/18

----------


## Laituri

Ti 2.5. iltavuoroissa klo 21 jälkeen

#209 / 23 (teliwiima) 
#402 / 12 (U-nivel)
nivelwiima / 16
#662 / 11

La 29.4.
Länskän K202 #41 lauantain klo 15.30 80-vuorossa
TKL #270 / 23

viime viikolla
#210 / 17 (402-telivolvo)

----------


## JT

Vähän myöhässä tullut havainto: Su 7.5. #230/28

----------


## killerpop

Tänään 10.5.2006

TKL #202/12
LL #54/79 - auto taisikin olla jo aiemmin poistetun statuksella ja seisoi vuoden päivät...

----------


## Laituri

Tänään 11.5.
TKL #616/5 (Carrus-Volvo)

----------


## killerpop

TKL #616:n lisäksi pari bongausta 11.5.

TKL #405/18
Paunu #60/Pirkkala, vaikutti olevan #52:n paikalla.

----------


## killerpop

12.5.

TKL #664/5, #662/27

Ja LL #20 saanut uuden linjakilven, tosin ääkkösten kanssa on vielä säätämistä  :Wink:

----------


## Laituri

Tänään
TKL #210/16 (vara402-telivolvo)

Hieman off-topic:
Viime viikolla satuin huomaamaan Kutter 9-scanian Linnainmaalla autopurkamon etupihalla. Oli tänään vielä siellä paikallaan, ajattelin laittaa viestiä. Valitettavasti ei ole kuvaa. Muutamalla sanalla, että tummansininen yleisväri, vaaleansinistä keulassa ja taaempana värikäs vinoraita, ehkä ollut urheiluseuran tms. käytössä. Ostoskeskuksen lähellä Aitolahdentiellä Hannulankadun ja Jussilankadun välillä.

----------


## killerpop

Pari hätäistä havaintoa Pe 19.5.

TKL #205/18 ja #359/12
LL #51/79 Kyröskoski... ei taida kovin usein laatikko-wiimat kuitenkaan Hämeenkyrössä ajella.

----------


## Laituri

Tänään
TKL #633/13 (Keskustorin vara-auto)

----------


## Eppu

Pe 26.5.

#204/16
#207/20
#234/ päivällä Y7, iltapäivällä 23 (osapäivä)
#242/1
#254/18
#264/22
#267/16
#268/28
#269, #270/13
#629/25
#663/3
#664/5

----------


## Laituri

Ma 29.5. 
TKL: ainakin 3 teliwiimaa, linjoilla 18, 19 ja 26

----------


## ultrix

267 taitaa olla linjalla 16 jo vakkari.

----------


## killerpop

pari k&#246;yh&#228;&#228; bongausta 30.5.2006

#204/22 ja #662/10

Sen sijaan proto-Scalat #121 ja #122 ovat olleet jo viikonp&#228;iv&#228;t pois. N&#228;hd&#228;&#228;nk&#246; niit&#228; en&#228;&#228; vai joko edess&#228; on se romutus, mit&#228; eniten pel&#228;t&#228;&#228;n?

Jos, niin Tuottaja-TKL:ll&#228; on mielenkiintoinen tilanne 1.8.2006 alkaen, sill&#228; kalustossa pit&#228;isi olla 12 Euro IV tason alittavaa autoa. Jos ko autot ei ole en&#228;&#228; kalustossa, siit&#228; todenn&#228;k&#246;isesti seuraa sanktioita (nyt autoja on vuoden 2006 hankinnat eli 10 kpl ja n&#228;m&#228; kaksi protoa) .

----------


## Laituri

Ke 31.5.
TKL #221/18 (Carrus-teliscania)

----------


## Eppu

> ...proto-Scalat #121 ja #122 ovat olleet jo viikonpäivät pois. Nähdäänkö niitä enää vai joko edessä on se romutus, mitä eniten pelätään?
> 
> Jos, niin Tuottaja-TKL:llä on mielenkiintoinen tilanne 1.8.2006 alkaen, sillä kalustossa pitäisi olla 12 Euro IV tason alittavaa autoa. Jos ko autot ei ole enää kalustossa, siitä todennäköisesti seuraa sanktioita (nyt autoja on vuoden 2006 hankinnat eli 10 kpl ja nämä kaksi protoa) .


Tuntuis hieman oudolta poistaa nämä protot tässä vaiheessa. Ensi talveksi liikennettä kun lisätään eikä vara-autojakaan jää käyttöön läheskään yhtä montaa kuin nyt päättyvällä talvikaudella. Toivotaan siis että nuo prototkin saadaan vielä ajoon.

Niin, kuullemma jätti-wiimoista #202 ja #203, wiima-nivelistä #357 ja #361 sekä autosta #611 on rahastuslaitteet poistettu.

----------


## Laituri

> proto-Scalat #121 ja #122 ... romutus


??? Hmm, miten, taustalla taitaa ehkä olla kyse jostain määräaikaisesta koekäyttösopimuksesta?

To 1.6.
A&L #60/75 (RFL-laatikko Fiftyn/Vegan paikalla iltap.)

----------


## ultrix

1.6.

TKL #238/14 (laittaneet teli-scalan Asiointilinjalle?!)

----------


## Razer

> TKL #238/14 (laittaneet teli-scalan Asiointilinjalle?!)


Se on ollut siellä koko vuoden. Siirtyy keskipäiväksi asiointilinjalle ilmeisesti linjalta 16 kulujen säästämiseksi.

----------


## ultrix

ke 7.6.

TKL #650 sauhusi aika dramaattisen oloisesti, vissiin konehuoneessa jonkinlaista tulipaloa?

_edit: kaverin kanssa pohdittiin ja tultiin tulokseen, ett&#228; kyseess&#228; olisi kannen tiiviste menny._

----------


## deepthroat

> ke 7.6.
> 
> TKL #650 sauhusi aika dramaattisen oloisesti, vissiin konehuoneessa jonkinlaista tulipaloa?
> 
> _edit: kaverin kanssa pohdittiin ja tultiin tulokseen, että kyseessä olisi kannen tiiviste menny._


Tuskin kannentiiviste, vaan todennäköisesti ahdinvaurio, öljyä pääsee suoraan pakoputkesta ulos savun kera, joskus otollisissa olosuhteissa tosi komeat liekit pakoputkesta ulos...

----------


## killerpop

Kesäaikataulujen tullessa voimaan, menee hetki, ennenkuin vakisijoitukset alkaa selviään. 

Tässä mielenkiintoisena yksityiskohtana, linjalla 1 näytti tavallisena arkipäivänä olevan jopa 3 kpl 2006 mallisia autoja: #264, #265 ja #266. Näin siis 8.6.

----------


## Ozzy

Vanhana Härmäläläisenä tuo tuntuu ihan hyvältä hommalta- itse asiassa ykkösellä pitäisi leirintäalueen takia olla kesäisin pelkkiä niveliä- ruuhka ei ole vielä alkanut ja kylmäkin on, mutta varsinkin loppukesästä kun Italopojat mm. saapuvat joukolla Suomeen ja hyppäävät kymmenittäin bussiin rinkkoineen, ei lisätilaa ole koskaan liikaa. Kuitenkin leirintäalueelle kulkee alkukesästäkin niin paljon ihan suomalaisia ulkopaikkakuntalaisia- niin ihan yrityskuvan kannalta on hyvä, että on uudempaa kalustoa eikä mitään pahasti Hervannan linjoilla ryvettyneitä.

----------


## Laituri

Ma 12.6.
TKL #122/17

----------


## ultrix

ti 13.6.

Veolia: #603/90Y ... enpä ole ennen nähnyt tuota autoa :o

----------


## Ozzy

> ti 13.6.
> 
> Veolia: #603/90Y ... enpä ole ennen nähnyt tuota autoa :o


Onpa tämä nyt kohta pari vuotta pyörinyt milloin milläkin linjalla-on vaan kertänyt sun havainnointikyvyt sopivasti  :Wink: 
http://img60.imageshack.us/my.php?image=3hmf3124nd.jpg

----------


## Laituri

Ke 14.6.
TKL #620/10 (402 N-Scania  :Very Happy:  )
#662/4 (#645:n tilalla)

----------


## Ranke

oletteko huomannut että tänään ja eilen on hirveesti hajonnut busseja olisiko syy tämä kuumuus??

----------


## killerpop

> Ke 14.6.
> TKL #620/10
> #662/4 (#645:n tilalla)


Ja tosiaan, tuota nelosta ajetaan siis kahdella autolla, #644 ja #645. N&#228;ist&#228; #644 oli saanut jo S&#228;rk&#228;nniemiteipit, #645 lienee viel&#228; teipattavana, joka selitt&#228;is #662:n linjalla vierailun.

N&#228;iden bongausten lis&#228;ksi my&#246;s #227/22 ja #228/22

----------


## Ozzy

> oletteko huomannut että tänään ja eilen on hirveesti hajonnut busseja olisiko syy tämä kuumuus??


Syynä on "varmaankin" se enämpi, että TKL:n nykykalusto on noita Lahtelaisia Scala-tyyppimerkinnällä varustettuja Matchbox-autoja- eikä mitään kunnon käyttöä kestäviä jokakelin kuljettimia. Tämä toki henk.koht. mielipide vain, mutta kyllä jotain tarttis tuolle hankintapolitiikalle tehdä...  :Sad:

----------


## ultrix

ti 13.6.

#629/4 (taisi tuurata teipattavaa kuusnelnelosta.)

to 15.6.

Molemmat linjan 4 vakioautot (#644 ja #645) Särkkä-teipeissä.

----------


## Laituri

ke 21.6.
TKL #620/15 (402 N-Scania, osapäivä)
#121/1 (proto)

----------


## JT

Ke 21.6.

#220 / 30

----------


## killerpop

Juhannusp&#228;iv&#228;n liikennett&#228; hoidettiin hiljaisen ajan liikenteell&#228; ja linjalla 2.

T&#228;n&#228;&#228;n olikin viimeinen mahdollisuus ikuistaa linjat Y22 ja Y30 p&#228;iv&#228;nvalossa, sill&#228; 14.8.2006 alkaen Y-kirjain tipahtaa niiden edest&#228; pois.

Kalusto oli tuttua Scania-Scalaa ja vanhimmat autot vuosimallia 2005.
Y1: TKL #121
Y13: TKL #261
Y16: TKL #262
Y17: TKL #263
Y22: TKL #264 & TKL #265
Y23: TKL #266
Y26: TKL #267
Y28: TKL #268
Y30: TKL #269

Lis&#228;ksi mainittakoon, ett&#228; Ristinarkkuun Jankan liikekeskuksen pys&#228;keille oli saatu Paras-n&#228;yt&#246;t, mutta poikkeusliikenne oli niillekin liian haastavaa n&#228;ytett&#228;v&#228;&#228;, joten ruudut oli l&#228;mp&#246;tilaa ja kellonaikaa lukuunottamatta tyhj&#228;t.

----------


## Laituri

Juhannusp&#228;iv&#228;n&#228; 
TKL



> Scania-Scalaa


Lis&#228;ksi n&#228;kyi Keskustorin laiturilla yksi kpl Lahti-402-sarjasta #633  :Wink: 
A&L, #3/90 (iltavuoro Virroilta) 


> http://img60.imageshack.us/my.php?image=3hmf3124nd.jpg


Su 25.6.
A&L EB #602/90Y ! Hmm, ehk&#228; on juhannuksesta johtuva poikkeussijoitus, Pyynikintorilta 17.15-Olkahinen-K&#228;mmenniemi-Viitapohja-Aitoniemi-Olkahinen-Pyynikintori

----------


## Laituri

Ke 28.6. 
TKL 
#620/15 (N-Scania, osapäivä)
#623/25 
#226/18

----------


## Eppu

30.6.
#227/13
#228/22
#217/23
#215/20
#237, #240/16
#662, #664/25

----------

